# Tinboats 2016 BIGGEST LOSER Challange



## fender66 (Jan 6, 2016)

Here we go again.....2016. For me, I have nowhere to go but down....in weight. :mrgreen: 

Join in if you wish. There's usually a lot of support so we can meet our goals and overcome our obstacles.

Here's my starting weight:

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs


----------



## paper (Jan 6, 2016)

Been stuck on this plateau for a while. Guess I'll actually have to do some exercise... :wink: 

1-6-16 262


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2016)

same here! But back and focused!


----------



## Jack's PA (Jan 6, 2016)

Gained a few over the Holidays but back at it hard since 1/2/16.

1/6/16 - 321.6

Headed for 200! Don't let me beat you guys to it!


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2016)

Jack's PA said:


> Gained a few over the Holidays but back at it hard since 1/2/16.
> 
> 1/6/16 - 321.6
> 
> Headed for 200! Don't let me beat you guys to it!



:beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 6, 2016)

Jack's PA said:


> Gained a few over the Holidays but back at it hard since 1/2/16.
> 
> 1/6/16 - 321.6
> 
> Headed for 200! Don't let me beat you guys to it!



For your sake...I hope you do. For my sake....well, let's not go there.

Keep ROCKIN it Jack!


----------



## Jack's PA (Jan 6, 2016)

fender66 said:


> Jack's PA said:
> 
> 
> > Gained a few over the Holidays but back at it hard since 1/2/16.
> ...




Chris,

I'll pick you up on the way down if I need to!

Good Luck to you.

JP


----------



## fender66 (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's my starting weight:

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/


----------



## Jack's PA (Jan 11, 2016)

Gained a few over the Holidays but back at it hard since 1/2/16.

1/6/16 - 321.6 (I think this might have been a faulty reading.)
1/11/16 - 311.4

Headed for 200! Don't let me beat you guys to it!
(Total Lost: 170)


----------



## Jack's PA (Jan 15, 2016)

1/6/16 - 321.6 (I think this might have been a faulty reading.)
1/11/16 - 311.4
1/15/16 - 306.0

Headed for 200! Don't let me beat you guys to it!
(Total Lost: 175)


----------



## fender66 (Jan 15, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0


----------



## Jack's PA (Jan 15, 2016)

fender66 said:


> 01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs
> 01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
> 01/15/2016 - 213.0





You are doing great Chris!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jack's PA said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > 01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs
> ...



Thanks Jack. Really appreciate the support.


----------



## dent (Jan 21, 2016)

starting @ 225 1-1-16
today 217 \/ 
too much holiday goodies......

had to change prop pitch to plane out. :roll:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 22, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kismet (Jan 22, 2016)

My best wishes to all for a successful, on-going weight-loss program, and the improved health, mobility, and optimistic outlook that accompanies it.

Taking control is hard, KEEPING control may be harder. :?


----------



## fender66 (Jan 29, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 5, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 12, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?


----------



## Jack's PA (Feb 18, 2016)

Jack's PA said:


> 1/6/16 - 321.6 (I think this might have been a faulty reading.)
> 1/11/16 - 311.4
> 1/15/16 - 306.0
> 2/12/16 - 317.0
> ...




I am still in. Just been struggling the last month or so. Lost my dad the evening of 1/15/16. He was 77.

I also haven't trusted the scales I have been using lately. Been using a digital scale and balance scale at the Y. On the digital scale I can get numbers 5 pounds different in just a few minutes and the balance scale does not seem to swing smoothly. The digital and balance never agree.

Last Friday I weighed at my doctor's office. Number was 317. I am going to make that my official scale from now on. My plan is to visit his office every 2 weeks on Friday. Next weigh in will be 2/26.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 18, 2016)

Jack's PA said:


> Jack's PA said:
> 
> 
> > 1/6/16 - 321.6 (I think this might have been a faulty reading.)
> ...



So sorry to hear about your loss Jack.....my prayers are with you and your family.

Also good to hear you're still with us on this journey to make ourselves better. (also because I don't want to do this alone :mrgreen: )
I'll have a new weight to post tomorrow. I'm hitting it VERY hard for the next 2 weeks to reach my goal or beyond!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 19, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.


----------



## Jack's PA (Feb 26, 2016)

Back in the Saddle guys!

1/6/16 - 321.6 (I think this might have been a faulty reading.)
1/11/16 - 311.4
1/15/16 - 306.0
2/12/16 - 317.0
2/26/16 - 304.0

Headed for 200! Don't let me beat you guys to it!
(Total Lost: 177)


----------



## fender66 (Feb 26, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
*02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs!* Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 26, 2016)

Jack's PA said:


> Back in the Saddle guys!
> 
> 1/6/16 - 321.6 (I think this might have been a faulty reading.)
> 1/11/16 - 311.4
> ...



Way to go Jack.....keep at it! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jack's PA (Feb 26, 2016)

fender66 said:


> 01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
> 01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
> 01/15/2016 - 213.0
> 01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
> ...




Great news Chris! 

I hope to be there with you in several months!!


----------



## Kismet (Feb 26, 2016)

Congratulations, Jack!

Heroically well-done.

=D> :mrgreen: =D> 

Now, I'm praying for a sustained weight, far away from the yo-yo patterns that so frequently occur. [-o< 

My very best wishes.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 4, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 11, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.
03/11/2015 - 200.2 Still maintaining and hitting it hard. Starting to see my 6 pack too.....another 6 months and I'll have to run from the girls! :shock:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 5, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.
03/11/2016 - 200.2 Still maintaining and hitting it hard. Starting to see my 6 pack too.....another 6 months and I'll have to run from the girls! :shock:
03/18/2016 - 199.8
03/25/2016 - 200.2
04/01/2016 - 199.0 Just posted my weight for the last 3 Fridays. Been very busy, but as you can see...I'm still maintaining my goal weight of 200 lbs. I'm able to eat just about anything I want (in moderation) and enjoying life! Am I alone in this now? Haven't heard from anyone for a while. :roll:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.
03/11/2016 - 200.2 Still maintaining and hitting it hard. Starting to see my 6 pack too.....another 6 months and I'll have to run from the girls! :shock:
03/18/2016 - 199.8
03/25/2016 - 200.2
04/01/2016 - 199.0 Just posted my weight for the last 3 Fridays. Been very busy, but as you can see...I'm still maintaining my goal weight of 200 lbs. I'm able to eat just about anything I want (in moderation) and enjoying life! Am I alone in this now? Haven't heard from anyone for a while. :roll:
04/08/2016 - 198.00 Okay...just a pound down. I'm okay here.
04/15/2016 - 194.8 Believe it or not, I'm not trying to lose any more weight. I'm slightly disappointed in this weeks numbers. My pants are hanging on me and not looking good. :|


----------



## paper (Apr 16, 2016)

Very, Very nice!! =D> 

I've been watching the topic.. I was stuck at 45 pounds lost for a long time. I got a little incentive a month ago and have dropped another 10 since. 

Now to continue..


----------



## fender66 (Apr 16, 2016)

paper said:


> Very, Very nice!! =D>
> 
> I've been watching the topic.. I was stuck at 45 pounds lost for a long time. I got a little incentive a month ago and have dropped another 10 since.
> 
> Now to continue..



Hey.....I'm not alone. Keep it up brother.


----------



## paper (Apr 29, 2016)

A work a group of us have a little weight loss challenge going, and today is the final weigh in.. $10 to enter, the winner will walk away with $110 which is better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick. I'm 99% positive I'm not the winner, but I didn't do badly. The contest was 7 weeks and I've dropped 14 pounds since it started, which is in line with my initial goal of dropping 1-2 pounds a week. 

I've felt this is a safe amount, and since my loss is about 80% diet driven, I've been doing my absolute best to keep it healthy and something I'm going to sustain once I reach my goal of 200 pounds. 

So, as of now, since I started I've dropped 58 pounds and I'm looking forward to that 60 pound mark.

The great thing about the weight loss is how much better I feel, and how much better I feel about myself. 

I'm sleeping better, my blood pressure's down, I'm dating a woman who says she thinks I'm handsome (and she's not blind :LOL2
My motorcycle riding gear fits like it should, I'm comfortable and I don't feel like the big guy everyone's cringing that I'll be sitting next to them on an airplane. 

Luckily, I saved my thinner clothes, and have been able to start switching back to them. I've started a pile of my big clothes and they'll be going to Goodwill this weekend, as they're so big that they look almost funny on me. Pants that I haven't been able to wear for 3 years fit like they should, and pants that I've had sitting in a closet for 10 years are starting to make me smile again. I don't fit, but I will..

Motorcycle gear is an issue. A year ago it was too small, today, it's fitting well, or is a little big, but I have a hunch I'll need to consider new stuff at some point in time. 


The driving force for my weight loss was me being absolutely pissed off!! It's what I needed to start, and it's the memory that drives me today. And I refuse to ever get back to the weight I am today, let along 50 pounds more. Like I was told by the friend who introduced me to the "diet" that it's not a diet, it's a lifestyle. Low carb in moderation.. I can have pasta, I just can't have it every day.
I can have ice cream, I just can't have it every day. 

And when you don't have these things every day, they sure taste good!!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 29, 2016)

Weigh to go Paper....(See what I did there) :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 29, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.
03/11/2016 - 200.2 Still maintaining and hitting it hard. Starting to see my 6 pack too.....another 6 months and I'll have to run from the girls! :shock:
03/18/2016 - 199.8
03/25/2016 - 200.2
04/01/2016 - 199.0 Just posted my weight for the last 3 Fridays. Been very busy, but as you can see...I'm still maintaining my goal weight of 200 lbs. I'm able to eat just about anything I want (in moderation) and enjoying life! Am I alone in this now? Haven't heard from anyone for a while. :roll:
04/08/2016 - 198.00 Okay...just a pound down. I'm okay here.
04/15/2016 - 194.8 Believe it or not, I'm not trying to lose any more weight. I'm slightly disappointed in this weeks numbers. My pants are hanging on me and not looking good. :|
04/29/2016 - 199.8 I've been trying to actually gain a few pounds over the past 2 weeks. My pants were just hanging off of me. I'm right back where I want to be again.


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2016)

Awesome guys, That is fantastic! :beer:


----------



## Kismet (Apr 29, 2016)

My most sincere congratulations. Couldn't be more pleased.

Life is short.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## paper (May 20, 2016)

65.5 pounds as of 5-17

A co-worker brought in his backpack with 62 pounds of weight in it for me to experience what I'd lost.. It was eye opening to say the least!! :shock:


----------



## fender66 (May 20, 2016)

paper said:


> 65.5 pounds as of 5-17
> 
> A co-worker brought in his backpack with 62 pounds of weight in it for me to experience what I'd lost.. It was eye opening to say the least!! :shock:



Way to go brother. THIS is AWESOME! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66 (May 20, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.
03/11/2016 - 200.2 Still maintaining and hitting it hard. Starting to see my 6 pack too.....another 6 months and I'll have to run from the girls! :shock:
03/18/2016 - 199.8
03/25/2016 - 200.2
04/01/2016 - 199.0 Just posted my weight for the last 3 Fridays. Been very busy, but as you can see...I'm still maintaining my goal weight of 200 lbs. I'm able to eat just about anything I want (in moderation) and enjoying life! Am I alone in this now? Haven't heard from anyone for a while. :roll:
04/08/2016 - 198.00 Okay...just a pound down. I'm okay here.
04/15/2016 - 194.8 Believe it or not, I'm not trying to lose any more weight. I'm slightly disappointed in this weeks numbers. My pants are hanging on me and not looking good. :|
04/29/2016 - 199.8 I've been trying to actually gain a few pounds over the past 2 weeks. My pants were just hanging off of me. I'm right back where I want to be again.
05/20/2016 - 200.0 Been out of town for several Fridays, but still maintaining my goal weight since I hit it the third week of February. Here's my scale weight this morning! Oh yeah!
For anyone that said I lost too fast and wouldn't maintain it.....POO POO on YOU! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kismet (May 20, 2016)

paper said:


> 65.5 pounds as of 5-17
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## paper (May 22, 2016)

Thank you!!

I'll see him next weekend. Was busy this weekend at the GRRR rally. 

Working the Bonzai rally in LaCrosse with Bill.


----------



## gunpackinpanda (May 27, 2016)

Here are a few pics of me before and after my weight loss! i had gastric sleeve done a couple years back and went from 423 to 265. You guys are all kicking ass by the way! 













Your local maker of blades 
AB knives


----------



## paper (May 27, 2016)

=D> 
Great job!! 

I'm not going to bestow you with all the normal "So, do you feel better?" stuff, because I know you do.. 

And on a personal side note, I broke the 65# mark this morning, down 66 since starting.


----------



## fender66 (May 27, 2016)

Way to go guys..... 65+# is awesome. Keep it up. And Panda....you're a new...half man. =D> Keep it up guys.


----------



## fender66 (May 27, 2016)

And for my weekly update.....

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.
03/11/2016 - 200.2 Still maintaining and hitting it hard. Starting to see my 6 pack too.....another 6 months and I'll have to run from the girls! :shock:
03/18/2016 - 199.8
03/25/2016 - 200.2
04/01/2016 - 199.0 Just posted my weight for the last 3 Fridays. Been very busy, but as you can see...I'm still maintaining my goal weight of 200 lbs. I'm able to eat just about anything I want (in moderation) and enjoying life! Am I alone in this now? Haven't heard from anyone for a while. :roll:
04/08/2016 - 198.00 Okay...just a pound down. I'm okay here.
04/15/2016 - 194.8 Believe it or not, I'm not trying to lose any more weight. I'm slightly disappointed in this weeks numbers. My pants are hanging on me and not looking good. :|
04/29/2016 - 199.8 I've been trying to actually gain a few pounds over the past 2 weeks. My pants were just hanging off of me. I'm right back where I want to be again.
05/20/2016 - 200.0 Been out of town for several Fridays, but still maintaining my goal weight since I hit it the third week of February. Here's my scale weight this morning! Oh yeah!
05/27/2016 - 200.2 Right in line. This week I started using a new stair stepper in the gym. It's kicking my butt, but I like it. No pain, no gain...right?


----------



## paper (May 27, 2016)

Excellent!!

My goal is the same weight as you're maintaining.. An even 200..


----------



## gunpackinpanda (May 27, 2016)

my goal was 240# but i started drinking those tasty beers again so i never made it. on a related note my fiance had it done 4 months ago is is already down 60 pounds! I'm beyond stoked for her

Your local maker of blades 
AB knives


----------



## paper (Jun 6, 2016)

One more pound to go to hit an even 70..

Travelling out to Syracuse this week and working in Solvay.. This place is just down the street from the paper mill.. https://www.evaspolish.com/ I can avoid the sweets, but the Pierogi and Bigos tend to call to me.. :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 6, 2016)

Was out of town from Thursday to last night. Didn't get a weigh in on Friday. Will have one this week though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2016)

Been awhile, But I am going to weigh in on Friday! Goal is to be under 210. :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 6, 2016)

Jim said:


> Been awhile, But I am going to weigh in on Friday! Goal is to be under 210. :lol:



You got this Jim....unless you have yet another pig roast. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2016)

Pig roasts are considered Paleo/primal. I am good! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 6, 2016)

Jim said:


> Pig roasts are considered Paleo/primal. I am good! :LOL2:



Then I expect an invite so I can be good too! :mrgreen:


----------



## paper (Jun 22, 2016)

How's everyone doing??

I finally broke the 70# mark, and by 2 pounds.. 
Now looking towards that 75 pound mark.. 

And since I had a root canal done this morning, I'm not eating much today.. :LOL2:


----------



## Kismet (Jun 22, 2016)

paper said:


> How's everyone doing??
> 
> I finally broke the 70# mark, and by 2 pounds..
> Now looking towards that 75 pound mark..
> ...




Nice work. 

er..the weight loss, not the root canal.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 23, 2016)

paper said:


> How's everyone doing??
> 
> I finally broke the 70# mark, and by 2 pounds..
> Now looking towards that 75 pound mark..
> ...



WAY TO GO Paper! Keep rockin' it! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

I'll be weighing in again in the morning.


----------



## paper (Jul 26, 2016)

And what's the latest with everyone?? 

I've been getting into some nice clean catfish and nice bluegills at the local lake in South Beloit.. It's an old silica sand pit that's 110' deep.. Lots of nice fish in it and it's crystal clear.. The bluegills have been delicious, and helped me finally break the 80# mark last weekend with a total loss (so far) of 81.5 pounds..

Less than 25 from my goal!! Hope to see it before the end of the year..


----------



## Kismet (Jul 26, 2016)

Congratulations!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## paper (Jul 26, 2016)

Kismet said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> =D> =D> =D>



Thank you, very much!!

It's nice to be able to fit through tight spots without dragging, or just not fitting at all.. Even though this has been going on for a year and a half, it's odd that my co-workers are just now noticing the loss.. Not sure why it took almost 70 pounds of weight loss for it to become noticeable.. :LOL2: 

I feel SO much better..


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice job man! I will have an update tomorrow after my Dr. Appointment.

Jim


----------



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2016)

WAY TO GO PAPER! This is awesome! Keep up the great work!

As for me....I've been weighing myself..just not at a computer on Friday's to post and I forget by the time I'm sitting down.

Here's where I am:

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.
03/11/2016 - 200.2 Still maintaining and hitting it hard. Starting to see my 6 pack too.....another 6 months and I'll have to run from the girls! :shock:
03/18/2016 - 199.8
03/25/2016 - 200.2
04/01/2016 - 199.0 Just posted my weight for the last 3 Fridays. Been very busy, but as you can see...I'm still maintaining my goal weight of 200 lbs. I'm able to eat just about anything I want (in moderation) and enjoying life! Am I alone in this now? Haven't heard from anyone for a while. :roll:
04/08/2016 - 198.00 Okay...just a pound down. I'm okay here.
04/15/2016 - 194.8 Believe it or not, I'm not trying to lose any more weight. I'm slightly disappointed in this weeks numbers. My pants are hanging on me and not looking good. :|
04/29/2016 - 199.8 I've been trying to actually gain a few pounds over the past 2 weeks. My pants were just hanging off of me. I'm right back where I want to be again.
05/20/2016 - 200.0 Been out of town for several Fridays, but still maintaining my goal weight since I hit it the third week of February. Here's my scale weight this morning! Oh yeah!
05/27/2016 - 200.2 Right in line. This week I started using a new stair stepper in the gym. It's kicking my butt, but I like it. No pain, no gain...right?
07/29/2016 - 205.4 This is up a few, but not a concern. I know I'm gaining in muscle some, and my belt has only changed a half notch from my 200 lb weight. I'm content with this as long as I keep leaning out like I've been working on.


----------



## paper (Aug 5, 2016)

Apparently those bluegills are a weight loss secret.. I kept 8 nice ones on Tuesday and had them for dinner on Wednesday night (and they were delicious).. This morning I weighed in at an even 222, which is 83.5 pounds lost since starting a smidge over a year and a half ago..

Thanks to everyone for the support, and I hope our success stories help others..


----------



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2016)

paper said:


> Apparently those bluegills are a weight loss secret.. I kept 8 nice ones on Tuesday and had them for dinner on Wednesday night (and they were delicious).. This morning I weighed in at an even 222, which is 83.5 pounds lost since starting a smidge over a year and a half ago..
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the support, and I hope our success stories help others..



Keep ROCKING paper! This is a life changing challenge that you're winning!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.
03/11/2016 - 200.2 Still maintaining and hitting it hard. Starting to see my 6 pack too.....another 6 months and I'll have to run from the girls! :shock:
03/18/2016 - 199.8
03/25/2016 - 200.2
04/01/2016 - 199.0 Just posted my weight for the last 3 Fridays. Been very busy, but as you can see...I'm still maintaining my goal weight of 200 lbs. I'm able to eat just about anything I want (in moderation) and enjoying life! Am I alone in this now? Haven't heard from anyone for a while. :roll:
04/08/2016 - 198.00 Okay...just a pound down. I'm okay here.
04/15/2016 - 194.8 Believe it or not, I'm not trying to lose any more weight. I'm slightly disappointed in this weeks numbers. My pants are hanging on me and not looking good. :|
04/29/2016 - 199.8 I've been trying to actually gain a few pounds over the past 2 weeks. My pants were just hanging off of me. I'm right back where I want to be again.
05/20/2016 - 200.0 Been out of town for several Fridays, but still maintaining my goal weight since I hit it the third week of February. Here's my scale weight this morning! Oh yeah!
05/27/2016 - 200.2 Right in line. This week I started using a new stair stepper in the gym. It's kicking my butt, but I like it. No pain, no gain...right?
07/29/2016 - 205.4 This is up a few, but not a concern. I know I'm gaining in muscle some, and my belt has only changed a half notch from my 200 lb weight. I'm content with this as long as I keep leaning out like I've been working on.
08/05/2016 - 207.8 I blame my wife's meatloaf from last night. I'm sure my weight will "drop" around 10 AM this morning....right on schedule. :shock: :wink:


----------



## paper (Aug 5, 2016)

> I'm sure my weight will "drop" around 10 AM this morning....right on schedule. :shock: :wink:



:LOL2: 

Thanks for the morning laugh!!!


----------



## Kismet (Aug 6, 2016)

> *This morning I weighed in at an even 222, which is 83.5 pounds lost since starting a smidge over a year and a half ago..*



That's one helluvan achievement. Could actually be life-saving.
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## paper (Dec 15, 2016)

Well, how's everybody been doing??? I've been stuck at this same weight for some time.. Not gaining, not losing, but I haven't been trying very hard.. :? 
My goal of an even 200 isn't going to happen, that's for sure..


----------



## fender66 (Dec 15, 2016)

01/06/2016 - 220.6 lbs START WEIGHT 2016
01/08/2016 - 216.2.....I'm happy with this. \/
01/15/2016 - 213.0
01/22/2016 - 209.6.....still heading in the right direction! :mrgreen:
01/29/2016 - 210.6.....Had a real BAD last weekend and created one hell of a challenge for me this week. Started out on Monday 6 pounds over last Friday's weight. The weekends kill me. I need to find a better way to survive them (diet wise). I'm hoping for at least 3lbs in the next week.
02/05/2015 - 208.6.....For those about to ROCK....I'm still in!
02/12/2016 - 206.2 Haven't heard from anyone in a while...am I the only one still starving?
02/19/2016 - 203.4 getting very close to my goal of 200. Feeling good and making new belt holes.
02/26/2016 - 198.8 BOOYAH...that's over 4 1/2 lbs this past week....and I HIT MY GOAL of 200lbs! Keep keeping at it. Next goal is to maintain by leaning out, and toning up!
03/04/2016 - 198.8 Maintaining well so far with my changed workout that leans more toward toning rather than all cardio.
03/11/2016 - 200.2 Still maintaining and hitting it hard. Starting to see my 6 pack too.....another 6 months and I'll have to run from the girls! :shock:
03/18/2016 - 199.8
03/25/2016 - 200.2
04/01/2016 - 199.0 Just posted my weight for the last 3 Fridays. Been very busy, but as you can see...I'm still maintaining my goal weight of 200 lbs. I'm able to eat just about anything I want (in moderation) and enjoying life! Am I alone in this now? Haven't heard from anyone for a while. :roll:
04/08/2016 - 198.00 Okay...just a pound down. I'm okay here.
04/15/2016 - 194.8 Believe it or not, I'm not trying to lose any more weight. I'm slightly disappointed in this weeks numbers. My pants are hanging on me and not looking good. :|
04/29/2016 - 199.8 I've been trying to actually gain a few pounds over the past 2 weeks. My pants were just hanging off of me. I'm right back where I want to be again.
05/20/2016 - 200.0 Been out of town for several Fridays, but still maintaining my goal weight since I hit it the third week of February. Here's my scale weight this morning! Oh yeah!
05/27/2016 - 200.2 Right in line. This week I started using a new stair stepper in the gym. It's kicking my butt, but I like it. No pain, no gain...right?
07/29/2016 - 205.4 This is up a few, but not a concern. I know I'm gaining in muscle some, and my belt has only changed a half notch from my 200 lb weight. I'm content with this as long as I keep leaning out like I've been working on.
08/05/2016 - 207.8 I blame my wife's meatloaf from last night. I'm sure my weight will "drop" around 10 AM this morning....right on schedule. :shock: :wink:
12/15/2016 - 208.7 Stepped on the scale this morning. Maintaining pretty well. Not having much luck leaning out, but maybe a little. Have been hitting the weights so I'm hoping maybe a few of my lbs are muscle. Still going to be a challenge to stay under 210 during the Christmas/New Year season. Will always be a challenge though. I will continue to hit it head on.


----------



## paper (Dec 15, 2016)

Very nice!!

I'm waiting for safe ice right now so I can play Jesus and walk on water (and catch fish through holes..)


----------

